
Computational Quadrinitarianism (2018) - chas
http://comonad.com/reader/2018/computational-quadrinitarianism-curious-correspondences-go-cubical/
======
AstralStorm
A mathematician pontificating so that they don't have to learn a different
notation and map things themselves. Yawn.

Why would any programmer even want language designers to try to consider this
viewpoint? Do they get to analyze the specific typical variety of introduced
constructs? What does it give in return for this huge amount of time to wade
through specific mathematical motifs utilized? (Except for compiler recompiler
authors and of obfuscation tools, maybe.)

